# Captured F5 vs Mig21 and interesting pic of F14 with Russian star



## Torch (Jun 14, 2017)

Russian Video Of Captured U.S. F-5 Tiger Jet Dogfighting Against MiG-21 in Tests Raises Question: Do They Still Operate American Jets?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## The Basket (Jun 14, 2017)

I think the F-14 red star was fake.
The F-5 was real and the Soviets also had a A-37 Tweet. The Poles had same aircraft from the Vietnamese.
Since MiGs and Sukhois routinely fly against western aircraft then you will learn plenty from that experience. The Soviets did have a captured F-86 which wasn't flyable and it's said they copied the radar gun sight. So probably learn more from the metal than its flying character

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Fighterguy (Jun 17, 2017)

Turnaround is fair-play. The Soviets acquired the F-5 (likely) from Vietnam, who captured them when South Vietnam fell. The U.S. has had a few Soviet aircraft operated in secret for quite awhile also. There's a display of captured East Bloc equipment at Nellis AFB, NV that has been there for decades, dubbed "The Petting Zoo." It has aircraft, tanks, APC's, SAM missile systems, etc., where visitors are allowed to climb on and in.


----------

